# dash swap question (Mk2 to Mk4)



## daiias (Aug 4, 2005)

I recently bought a 1992 GTI and I was curious if anyone knew if you could swap a dash out of a Mk4 into a Mk2.


----------



## JetcityJetta (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: dash swap question (daiias)*

Search is your friend.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: dash swap question (JetcityJetta)*

That is hot! Never seen that before! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhines (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: dash swap question (Island20V)*

too round for the mk2 IMO, and no knee room at all


----------



## cerny76 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: dash swap question (JetcityJetta)*

That makes me want a mk2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zukgod1 (Feb 19, 2007)

It looks hot in there...
I agree with the no knee room comment however. Looks cramped.
dan


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

great for war amps!


----------



## Firefighter79 (Feb 14, 2010)

I dunno...I kinda like it. But maybe the seats aren't all the way back so that's why it looks like there is no leg room.


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

Difficult swap. Mk3 or corrado dash is much easier but do what you want just start searching.


----------

